

US firm says handheld puke ray is ready to go - orp
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2009/06/01/laser_energetics_puke_ray/

======
chaosmachine
So, do sunglasses that block green wavelengths render this ineffective?

~~~
pchristensen
"No mention is made of tactical possibilities involving mirrors, reflective
sunglasses etc."

------
mpk
How do they test this technology? Where do they get the people to test on? How
large was the test group? How about group diversity? (Children, elderly,
pregnant women, people suffering from epilepsy, heart disease, etc)? Have the
test results been validated by a third party? Ah, the list goes on and on.

~~~
dougp
Usually we test this on our own soldiers. So you have a valid concern.

------
taitems
"Don't puke me bro!"

------
lurkinggrue
Ok, I'm sure this isn't going to get abused. </sarcasm>

------
keltecp11
Wouldn't a taser be less messy?

------
ckinnan
"Set Phasers to Stun!"

